# what bit set to get?



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a router and a router table on the way to me so I want to order some bits. I read the sticky post about essential router bits and saw some recommendations.

from what I've read I think I'm going to go with mlcs. most people seem to say they are pretty good and with their bit sets the bits are about 3 bucks each as opposed to 10+ bucks each.

I don't want to have a billion bits I'm not ever going to use though so I was wondering what people thought was the best route to go. their bit sets come in 15/30/45/66 I think it is. I figure if I go to small I'll end up wishing I got a larger set since buying the bits one at a time is substantially more expensive but I don't want to go overboard either.

so any help deciding on some bits would be awesome! I'm excited to start routing!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

This guy on ebay comes pretty highly recommended here.

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbid..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5441634QQftidZ2QQtZkm

I don't have these sets, but I do have some of his others and they are comparable to MLCS. Either are a step up from home center bits.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Sometimes getting a "set" is ideal, sometimes it's not. You need to ask yourself, what you intend on doing in the future. No use buying a set if you only use half of the bits. IMHO, it would be best to purchase specific sets. There are some places to where you can create your own specific set. http://pricecutter.com/article.asp?ai=59 this is just an example.


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

I decided to not get a random bit set. I did still go with mlcs bits. I got a 4 bit round-over/beading set, a 5 bit straight set, a 1/2" rabbeting bit with 4 bearings, and a shear angle flush trim bit.

I was going to get more but I decided I can always order more as I discover what I need/want and I'll probably have a better idea of what I could put to use after I start using the router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sets are nice to buy for the price but seldom include the bits you really need. An exception to this rule is the set of the 10 most popular selling bits at Woodcraft. I have purchased these and they perform reasonably well. They offer the sets in both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sizes. I purchased the sets for $40 each, and $4.00 for a bit with a 100% satisfaction guarantee is not too shabby. Watching the sales really helps keep things within the budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a freud raised panel bit set and the panel cutter is too big for the makita 3612 which has a smaller opening. I recently bought a benchdog phenolic table and now I am wondering what is best router to install with an opening that will accomodate the panel cutter. Was looking at hitachi m12vc, but not sure of the size of the opening, assuming you took off the base and screwed it into the top.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The largest opening on a 3-1/4 HP router is on the top rated Bosch 1619. Since you remove the sub base plate when table mounting there is no problem. Some members have modified their router bases to allow for larger bits. Browse the forums for more information.


----------

